# Is my iPad 2 LCD screen broken, or the board itself?



## resiguy15 (Apr 26, 2009)

During a replacment of the digitizer by a friend yesterday, my iPad screen which was working prior to removal now is incapable of being lit by the LED backlight. Shining a torch on it or looking deeply will show the actual screen works perfectly. Everything is on the screen and connecting a digitizer will reactivate the touch controls as expected, but the screen is incredibly hard to see withouth the backlight. 

Taking a look at the connector pins on the screen ribbon cable makes me believe they are most likely the issue. But I'm not sure what exactly controls the backlight. I just need a good opinion on it before I buy another screen only to find the issue residing in the iPad's board connections.

Photo Album - Imgur - images of the connector. I have embedded the url but it doesn't seem to show.

Thanks!


----------

